# If money was of NO concern would you...



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Would you rather go on a vacation in a nice motorhome or travel around staying at the Ritz or something like that?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhh the fantasy thread eh? 

We would travel the world but not stay in the Ritz. we would rent auberge's in the south of france, penthouses in rome and villa's in Tuscany, or maybe we would own them...ha ha ha...complete with help of course.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ah Missy, so romantic! How about motoring around the good old USA? Motorhome or Ritz?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ritz! Nothing better than having a waiter bring drinks while you're lying on the beach.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The Ritz!!

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey, I'll take the Ritz over the motorhome, even though I've seen some awesome motorhomes! With 7 kids I do enough cooking and cleaning...I'd GLADLY take a vacation from that! ound:

K.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

RITZ, 4 Seasons, High end boutique hotels all the way baby. I couldn't do the motor home thing.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wait a second.. is Beamer allowed in the Ritz?? this might be a trick question here..


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ritz..hands down!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We have the nice motor home. I love it at times like dog shows, camping out, family visits. For a vacation I agree with Missy "auberge's in the south of France, penthouses in Rome and villa's in Tuscany" and I might add castles in Europe, the Beligo in Las Vegas


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

PS it is hard to take a motor home around the world.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Wait a second.. is Beamer allowed in the Ritz?? this might be a trick question here..


Ryan~ My thought exactly. Since I'm thinking Tori wouldn't be allowed in the Ritz, my vote is motorhome, all the way!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm going to have to say motor home, no better way to see everything with my boys nice and comfy playing on the furniture instead of under a seat on a plane.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Probably the Ritz, or something close to it as long as they allow dogs.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh that is a hard one. Although I usually don't have as much fun on relaxing vacation but they are great for a few days. My favorite vacations have involved both- one we went hiking and all the dirty fun stuff and the last 3 days we went to a hotel with a spa and relaxed and made up for it. Could you some how combine the two ideas? Like rent the motor home for 5 days and 3 living it up?

Also think about what you want to do during the day if you take the dogs cause that can be a bit of a problem in the hotel situation, some don't allow dogs by themselves in the room. The nicer hotels we have stayed at, have been the worst for dogs so do some research in that area. I remember one trip where we stayed at the Chicago Hilton for a wedding and visiting friends, and there wasn't a grassy area nearby for Isabelle and the room wasn't very dog friendly- no where to throw her toys. Then she heard EVERYTHING in the hallway. It just wasn't a dog friendly hotel in my opinion. I also didn't think to bring a fan to drown out the noise for her!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Motorhome. My grandparents had one. I have lots of fond memories. Seeing the space shuttle land in CA (no Ritz nearby) is one.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm a hardcore adventure girl, so I would take the motor home hands down.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, I know this is a dog forum and I LOVE my havs, BUT.....if I could travel all over, I'm not sure I'd want to have them along all the time. So, I would hire, say, George Clooney or someone equally as sexy to drive me from place to place in my motor home so I could be with the pups. Then, my DH and I would stay at the Ritz once we got to said location while Mr Clooney rested and our traveling dog sitter took care of the dogs. During our forays into the sightseeing part of the trip, they dogs would be well taken care of and I wouldn't have to worry about them. I would want to do this in all of Europe, so my motor home would be bought over there.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Judy. I love the way you think!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Motorhome!!! You can really get to places and see the country. For photos, motorhomes are awesome, you can sit and wait for the perfect shot.. and you can sleep wherever you want. 

The Ritz is overrated.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Does the motor home include a driver????


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, DH said I was weird but I guess I'm not weird after all, lol. I would vote for the motorhome. A nice one, of course. Then my furkids could be with me always and if we stopped to see something we could leave them in it all cozy and stuff. I also like stopping in the outdoors. Hotel rooms are boring to me. (DH goes right in and turns on the TV and crashes on the bed, lol) I'm like Amanda, I don't just relax well. I would be bored to death just laying on a beach or by the pool. Nice to see there are others weird like me, lol.
Carole


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sally, if money is no object you could hire a driver. We used to have a motorhome and it is so cool to sit way up high and see the world! And, you don't even have to stop to go potty!!
Carole


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Now you will know how weird I REALLY am. I would love it if all of us could rent motorhomes and drive to some central place and bring our furkids (of course). We could make a hugh x-pen for them to play and we could all sit around and tell jokes and drink wine and go for hikes/walks. In my next life, lol.......
Carole


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey I like that idea!!!! Havaneseforum convention! In a huge field in the middle of America.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Private plane...taking me to the Ritz. 
If $$$ was no object, trust me, they'd allow your Hav!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Neither, I'd just take off for a trip around the world, staying wherever life lead me.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not into the "roughing it", even a motorhome - although I know some are very nice. I'd be doing nice hotels all through Europe blowing through my wads of dough.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So Carole, the next best thing is drive across country and you can stop and visit everyone!!! A new play date every day!

I have to tell you DH was just talking that we need to take a vacation. After all the driving we did in the last year, he asked me what i want to to do. I said let's load up the pups and drive to a cabin! <BG> Those have been some of my favorite entire family vacations. Where we went some where rented a cabin, hiked during the day, cooked and laid in the hot tub at night. Just winged it and did things we wanted and enjoyed each other.

I just know DH and the beach don't work for more than an hour. He gets up and walks, he just isn't a lay there type of guy. I could soak up the sun for a day or two just fine. But if we do, that we are basically vacationing separately!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmm, neither. I'm a homebody. I'd buy or build my dream home, with acres of land for my Havanese farm! :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I think the Hav roundup in middle America would be a blast!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh wouldn't it be fun!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Only choice Motorhome or Ritz in USA?*

Motorhome. I like cooking my own meals, no salt, no junk. I like my own bed. I like meeting low maintenance folks like myself at the park...and swapping stories and not needing to be dressed up in a suit and tie to go to dinner.

I like the outdoors. We stayed at the Ritz Carlton in Laguna...it wasn't my favorite. Except the swimming pool!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

We'd all really have to save a lot of money to rent motorhomes and drive to middle America. Maybe if we start saving now we'd be ready in about 3 years, lol.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree Linda! Plus you could always drive your motorhome to the Ritz and go swimming!!! HAHAHAHA.. ok maybe not. 

If we have a Hav forum playdate.. it would have to be somewhere like Montana or Wyoming.. or Idaho.. somewhere BEAUTIFUL! Maybe not in the winter. If our other photogs came, we could have a big photo session too.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Melissa, maybe we could all become photographers and make it a photo round up and write it off!!! lol
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jane said:


> Hmm, neither. I'm a homebody. I'd buy or build my dream home, with acres of land for my Havanese farm! :biggrin1:


I'm with you. But, my Hav farm would have to have a beach attached to it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Motorhome for us, hands down. You meet the absolute nicest people that way. I think the Ritz would be way too la-de-da for us. Besides which, if my girls can't go, I won't go! Another besides which, DH works for a large hotel in SF so he really hates staying in hotels. For him, it's like going to work. We would be thrilled with a beautiful motorhome with all the comforts and had actually planned to buy one next year. We'll see what next year brings though.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Susan, if you get one I will be so jealous! Keep me informed so I can live vicariously through you, lol.
Carole


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Give me the fancy hotels, trust me, if money is no object, they're gonna allow your little adorable Hav's. 

But...if we're going to do a forum camp out, I vote for Jackson Hole (Hi Pattie!!! get ready for some company!!!) It's one of the most beautiful places on earth, it has fantastic art, food, photo ops, hiking, nature, fishing, shopping, all things outdoors and culture rolled up in one.
Now I do love traveling in the motor home, and it has some real advantages, but there are a couple things you guys have to be aware of. If you don't get George Clooney to drive, someone has to drive the thing, and it's not all that much fun. If the wind is blowing, or if it's snowing, it's REALLY not fun. Depending on the size and where you're driving and the wind, you're going to be getting about 3 or 4 mpg, so that means lots of stops for fuel, also not fun, because you don't just zip those things into any Circle K for a fill. If you have a diesel you have to worry about finding a station that has diesel, then you have to be able to get the motor home into the station and up to the pump and get back out into the street without hitting anything and anyone. This isn't too bad for fuel, but food is another thing altogether. You better really like McDonalds and Cracker Barrel because those are the only two places you can depend on to be set up along the interstate for motor homes to get in and out of.

But you like to cook you say. Well I understand, I like to cook too, but it's not that simple. You better have all of your supplies with you before you leave, because remember how difficult it is to try and pull into a grocery store for a couple odds and ends. Then again, even though the motor homes can be big, they still have limited space, and the space you have has to hold EVERYTHING. There's no running to the garage or basement or bathroom for something, of course there's always Wal-mart! 

Another thing you have to remember is power, water and waste. On a really hot day, it's tough to keep a motor home cool when you're driving and depending where you park, you don't always have the best power. Even the largest, most beautiful motor homes don't hold that much water, and it doesn't stay fresh very long, so if you care to take a shower, you probably won't be able to be washing your hair daily, and remember the cooking? That water will have to be stretched to do dishes too.

If you want to do any kind of real site seeing at all, you're going to need to tow a car, and you're not going to want that to be your "good" car. After all, there are a few motor homes with washer/dryers in them, but you're going to have to be parked somewhere with water hook up and an excellent source of power. There aren't many laundry facilities you can get into with a motor home!

My favorite part about traveling in the motor home is sleeping through Kansas, Oklahoma, and a good part of Texas on the way to Arizona every year. Being able to have a fridge full of cold drinks at my disposal and not having to ask to stop for a bathroom break.

We brought Barki home from Arizona in the motor home and it was terrific.
For a lot of situations, a motor home can't be beat, but if money wasn't an object, and it was for a vacation....make mine a cruise!

Beverly


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*now that you post the realities of motor home travel...*

Hey I've been tent camping and backpacking most of my life for vacation...a motor home sounds good still!

I think of conventions and work when I think of fancy hotels, even still!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

We have told our 6 children that when we retire we are going to sell our home and buy a motorhome. Then, we will park our RV in each of their driveways for two months each year! We have kids in Iowa, Colorado, Oklahoma, Ohio, and two here in IL. Of course, we would have our car to take side trips......we need the IL kids to move to the East and West coast to really make it a good plan!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

No question in my mind - Motorhome!! 
My problem would be that Hubby would say - no question - Ritz!!

So I guess we would be taking seperate vacations:biggrin1: And I will have to hire some cutie to drive me!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hubby and I would like the motorhome over the Ritz anyday. I want a Rockstar motohome though.....all the stuff in a hotel but in a motorhome. They have them with hot tubs and all. So sign us and our furkids and we are ready for a hav playdate around the world. I would have my own chef,driver,and assisant along with us. Oh plus a couple more havs if money was no object. The girls need a little brother!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I like the idea of a central doggy playdate in the states Melissa mentioned! Those are some of the prettiest places in the US. Ahhhh, it's fun to daydream. Within a couple years, my boyfriend and I are going to go out west and rent an RV when we get there. I loved Yellowstone! 
Let's get this central playdate going!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I really hate driving, so I think I'd pass on the motorhome unless I had someone driving for me. Not sure the Ritz would be my thing either though. Whenever we vacation, we rent private homes that are pet friendly. Believe it or not, that's usually cheaper than staying in a hotel. 

OK, but money is no object here, huh? Then I want to have the middle America Hav playdate in my chauffered motorhome. And then the world tour staying at the nicest places available that will take my pets and kids. We'll have to have private tutors for the kids, of course. The only thing that I would be iffy about when it comes to the world tour is eating weird stuff. Maybe I could bring along a chef??

Enough dreaming...back to reality and back to work.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

No fancy places for us. DH and I really enjoy the relaxed simple life. No motorhome either for vacation for the reasons Beverly talked about. We "love" road trips and enjoy going to Vermont in the fall for the color. That is usually a two week trip and breathtaking.

My favorite vacation: A few years ago we got a new SUV and a few weeks later DH said, "Lets take a little trip, where would you like to go."

"Kidding...I said, "Oh, I would like to see Mackinaw Island....or I would love to go back to California and get to see more....oh, I would love to go to Seattle and go up in the Space Needle...or we could drive to Vegas instead of flying so we can check things out on the way....or..."

He said, "Okay...so you want to tour the USA and see it all...you want to go back to Nigara Falls and I guess you would like to go to Montana...well, I guess we can dream, can't we?"

For the next week DH would get the atlas and look at it each night and when I ask him what he was looking for....he would just say, "I'm just dreaming....do you know how far it is from Ga to Seattle?"....and we would laugh at each question he ask.

Then he said. "Let's leave on a road trip ...we will go to Ky and check out a big ranch and just ride for a while."

Long story....but we left the house with basic bathroom stuff and a cooler for drinks....shopped for clothes when we needed them...stopped when we wanted...did what we wanted...stayed in some great places each night. I loved Mackinaw Island....Badlands...California...Bryce Canyon....Zion National Park...Seattle....Grand Canyon...New York...Nigara Falls -- yep, we saw a LOT....and returned to Ga after 31 days on the road with wonderful memories. Loved all the small towns and talking with locals and BIG SKY is beautiful -- and we were amazed at everything each day. Now that is our kind of trip. My girls took care of everything while we were gone. I e-mailed them pictures each night and told them about our day. SO...I've had my dream trip already.....I just want to do it all over again!


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

I usually am not into "roughing it" either. But for some reason I really would like to travel around and see more of the US. So I'm actually going to pick that option. The Ritz is very nice, but I've stayed at a Ritz before and I'd like to get out and see the country!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Carole, I'll keep you posted....:biggrin1:
My DH loves driving motorhomes and is very good at it but then for a time, he worked on and had to drive big rig trucks into and out of some very tight spots. We always stay at places that have power and water, like KOA Kampgrounds or the like. An RV trip across country sounds great and the best thing is, no taking the dogs downstairs multiple times a day to take them out as I would have to do a hotel. Just open the door and let them out in the expenned off area. 
I love the idea of meeting somewhere for a huge Hav play date!


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

I would explore Africa and stay in the Treetop Lodges! Ahhh to dream


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

I would travel Africa and stay in the Treetop Lodges. Ahhh to dream :biggrin1:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Been there, done that! 10 years ago I quit my business, rented my house to a friend, traded my Miata for a Ford Van and drove across North America for 18 months. It was a dream. THE BEST thing I ever did. I went for a regular size van so that I could maneuver better alone, and so I could be less obvious as I camped out in the parking lot of the Camelback Inn and Spa in Scottsdale for a week at Christmas. I would sit by the fire and Christmas tree in the Inn every day reading and drinking tea. Fortunately I had enough money to fly home for the holidays, birthdays and such.

So now, what would I do? I would take off in sailboat around the South Pacific. Me and Lola ... and friends could come join us for a week at a time. Judy - would you bring George Clooney, Please!!!!??

Lots of Havs would find us I am sure.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

If money was of no object&#8230;.hmmmmm <insert flash forward day dream>

I drive up to THE Casino in Cannes in my Ferrari and wait for the valet to open the door for one of my beautiful girlfriends for the evening&#8230;Scarlet Johansen, Jessica Alba, Angelina Jolie, Salma Hayek, Halley Berry, Pamela Anderson (have to throw in a Canadian),

Throw around my money on the Bakarat tables, obviously winning, people clamouring to shake my hand&#8230;and not Bogart's or Brando's.

As the evening ends, my lady and I take my Porshe 911 C to my airport&#8230;that's right I have a Ferrari and Porshe&#8230;one for coming and the other for going&#8230;

Onboard my Luxury class personal jet we soak in the Hot tub&#8230;me and all my lady friends&#8230;.Bogart and Brando have their own&#8230;hot tub and ladies&#8230;

As we arrive in my villa in Tuscany, Clooney and Pitt are already at my place with the rest of the boys getting ready for a game of no limit Texas Holdem'

After beating down the boys at poker, for a cool $2.5mil, it's time for a dive in the wine bottle shaped pool&#8230;with all my "friends"&#8230;.except for Bogart and Brando&#8230;they are eating the leftovers of pizza and caviar from the poker game&#8230;

Wake up in the morning to a nice warm tongue gently kissing me&#8230;.unfortunately with my luck it's probably Bogart and Brando licking the pizza off my face&#8230;

Ahhhh to be rich&#8230;..


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> Would you rather go on a vacation in a nice motorhome or travel around staying at the Ritz or something like that?


We've done both and we can say without hesitation...motorhome!! We have an Airstream trailer now and there's nothing better. We traveled across the country twice with it. Once was this past July. It's not only the destination but all of the things that you see along the way that you can't possibly do flying around. As far as cooking, no problem. Although we get sick of eating out there are camp resorts that are 5 star with "room service". The other big draw is your bed, your sheets, your stuff everywhere you go and of course Hav's love camping!! What freedom. Incidently a very nice resort camp ground with pools, jacuzzi's, etc etc is about $40-$50 per night. You can't beat it. I'll post some pics from the Grand Canyon, Bryce, Zion and Arches nat'l parks. Incredible!!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, so here's how I see it. 3 years from now in Jackson Hole, WY at a deluxe motorhome park with the Ritz next door that takes dogs. Right???
Carole


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

count me in!
I did an African safari that way once, sort of. 4 days in tents then two or three in hotels with bathtubs and waiters and then back out. Perfect for me.

Danak


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ooh no! I just saw on another thread Pattie is moving to Reno! She must have gotten wind of our plan on visiting Jackson!

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Tomorrow Cowboy John, Barki, Cooper and I are loading up in the motor home and heading down to the Lake of the Ozarks area to a trap shoot for the week. That means no more Forum for the rest of the week, unless I get lucky and I can get connected at the Pannera real quick one morning! This place isn't too bad of a place to stay, they actually have a "shower house" and if I wait until mid-morning to go for a shower, I might even be lucky enough to score some warm water!! eace:
The really terrific part about this place is though that there is this outlet mall down the road a bit that has a Coach outlet, Yes!!! :whoo:
We do have a satellite too, so we'll be able to watch the debate.

Hav a great week everyone!
Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Have a wonderful time Beverly!!! Good luck getting the "warm" shower!! 
Hmmm - Coach - one of my favorite stores! I guess you are not roughing it too much


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Another lucky motorhome owner, sigh. Lol, have a wonderful time!!
Carole


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

As much as I DO complain about it, I know I am very very lucky. John is actually the owner, I get to go along to help work at the trap shoot.

When we're not shooting, John (and I) have a small business selling custom made sport shooting apparel. So although it's my vacation from my real job, it's kind of a working vacation. I wouldn't have it any other way! stormshooting.com if anyone cares to check it out! eace:

Beverly


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

Motorhome! We've thought about doing that anyway! Domino and one hen would come with us, the rest would go to a family member.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Have a great trip, Beverly! Take some photos of the dogs together!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

have a great trip Beverly... and be sure to get a picture of your new Coach bag while trap shooting!!!! LOL. hard to imagine that I actually wrote "trap shooting" and "coach" in the same sentence. That is why I know I love you Beverly.


----------

